# Doggy Treats



## janeymoore (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi All 
I'm just wondering if you all have any advice on the best treats to train (florence) Floss. She's 8 and half weeks and was told my the pet shop people that there are very few things she can have at this age and have to wait until she is 3 months.
I'm looking for little tiny treats so we can start simple training like sit, fetch etc.
Thanks in advance for your help.
Jane and Floss


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lots of pups are very happy to work for bits of their normal food so I mostly used that at home to get Chance started.

If not then tiny bits of chicken breast meat are usually well tolerated by most pups and you only need tiny bits for treats so should not overload her tummy.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

When you measure out her daily allowance of kibble - put some in a little pot and keep for training rewards. Little bits of apple some pups like too - but the best thing for them is you and your happiness.
Good luck and have lots of fun with Floss


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Little bits of apple or kibble worked well at that age for us as already mentioned, and praise too. Get that tail wagging!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Tiny bits of cheese and also tiny bits of frankfurters. 
They love them.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Our trainer had us use tiny bits of frankfurters too but only at the very begining to teach and lure into the primary positions. Once taught then we replaced food treats with natural consequences. Sit means "please" so the natural consequence becomes the treat....his dinner, a walk, to be let off lead, to meet a dog, or new person, a toy, a game, to cross the road and so on....If you only use treats to train you'll get a dog who only listens when treats are on the menu.


----------

